# Vintage Jaquet Droz



## Linzi (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi guys, I have recently acquired a vintage Jaquet Droz ladies watch. The face reads Jaquet Droz-17 Jewels incabloc. I know the name is now the maker of very expensive watches but research I have done suggests that there is no relation to older watches and the current ones. It is in excellent vintage condition and works perfectly. The strap appears to be silver but is not hallmarked: however it does have some weight to it for such a petite watch Could anyone help me with an approximate date of the watch and whether there is any value to it at all please?

I have a picture but am unsure how to attach! Sorry! Kind regards

Linzi


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Linzi

I have just been looking at this brand. There is a great program on the iplayer about Mr Jaquet-Droz and his autonomons, which sparked my interest.

It was bought in 2000 by Swatch , but the watch you have is no where near the same quality as the Swatch ones. Not even on the same page I'm afraid.

Wear and enjoy it, but it is likely to be from the 60s/70's and worth very little unless it is solid gold


----------



## Linzi (Nov 9, 2016)

Thank you for your reply: I was just interested to know a bit more about it as it is such a pretty little thing. The value is not that relevant as it was at the bottom of a box of misc that I bought at auction and paid £4 for! I wanted to make sure that it is not worth a fortune before wearing it for everyday use .Thank you

Linzi


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

You have done well , and will be safe wearing it without fear


----------



## Klaus655 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi there,

I am looking for a glass cover for my wife's watch(also a Jaquet Droz) she has had since her school days. Can anyone point me in the right direction where I could get one please.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Klaus655 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for a glass cover for my wife's watch(also a Jaquet Droz) she has had since her school days. Can anyone point me in the right direction where I could get one please.


 We really need a picture to tell you with any certainty. You can post a link from an external site like Flickr, or use the free trial of the forum gallery https://thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/subscriptions/. However, unless you know what you're doing, you'd probably be better off taking the watch to a watchmaker.


----------

